# again, the feed thing



## aarongreen123 (Jan 26, 2005)

this has been beaten over and over again, but i have another question in regards to feed. i have homers, no competition just loft flying. i, like many others here, have always been interested in giving my birds what they need nutritionally, but would love to do so as economically as possible without trading their health for a few dollars. after several posts here, i decided that i would need to buy pigeon feed, one of the brands with all the peas and mix of many grains, as opposed to some of the recomendations to feed chicken growner, or turkey grower, or a mix of whole corn and whole wheat, all three of the latter being drastically cheaper. I have fed the "good stuff" for a month now, and after observing my birds have realized that they pick through this stuff and a great deal is getting wasted. previously, when feeding the cheaper options, every last ounce of everything was eaten, but there seems to be a couple of these grains that are getting cast aside. i know i can leave them hungy to get them to eat the rest, but i feel like i'm defeating my purpose in trying to keep them healthy by starving them, not willing to do it. i can't help but think that they aren't getting enough feed as a good portion of it is getting left behind. should i go back to feeding the cheaper alternatives that get eaten completely? i can't say that i've noticed any change in their activity, or their behavior in the month or so that i've fed them this stuff, but i know that its not cool to watch 25% of a $22 bag of feed get wasted, or left for rodents.
please advise.


----------



## re lee (Jan 4, 2003)

First clean up any left over feed. Then put your birds on a fedd shcedule of 2 times daily. About 1/2 ounce each per feeding 2 birds 1 ounce in the mourning 1 ounce in the evening. This should balance the need keep the birds healthy. And the birds will be hungry at feeding time Eat all the feed reduce most all waste. When birds are over fed the get picky and leave other grains and kick the feed around. Waste is what happens.


----------



## maryjane (Jul 15, 2006)

I used to have the same problem and finally gave in to everyone's advice and feed them twice a day, what they eat in fifteen minutes. I didn't want to do it at first as I was worried about the younger or weaker birds not getting enough and the big ones getting it all. But now I feed them in several separate piles and so everyone gets some, but none is wasted anymore.


----------



## CHRISTIN RN (Sep 2, 2007)

I can relate to the many seeds that are discarded...I decided to observe carefully which seeds they favored...easy being that their are only 2 pidgies outdoors and 2 doves indoors. Then I started buying their favorites seperately and mixing up myself adding the probiotics/minerals to the mix. After reading the preservatives and other additives on the prepared bags of feed, I felt it was healthier to do the work and spend a few dollars more...if you buy the larger bags of the different seeds, it almost costs the same. I also feed them twice daily...they eat all of the morning feed and leave a little of the evening feed of which I put into my outdoor birdfeeder along with the regular seed for a special treat for the wild birds...they're not as picky.


----------



## Janet (Jan 17, 2008)

Thank God I found this thread. I was just about to start a new one pertaining to feed. We have been having this same problem. Food being kicked and flying all over the place. Much was being wasted as they have clearly became very picky. We have been leaving the food in the loft all day long. We to were worried about the young and them fighting for food. I think were going to try the 2x a day feeding. Will it be difficult on the birds to learn the new feeding arrangement? I don't wast to find scalped heads b/c of food fighting.

Also, I could really stand to learn what to feed my birds. I buy pigeon food but theres such a variety of different kind. We've been buying the Purgrain Europeon Supreme. I don't know if this is there best choice or not. I also don't know if I should change up the food during different seasons etc.
I have soo many questions on the feeding process all together. I'm still new at raising pigeons and want to raise them to be good healthy birds. Does food effect their feather growth? How do you know if your bird is over-weight? What is the most unhealthy food that should be avoided? I could go on. If anyoe could offer some advice or opinions, it would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## george simon (Feb 28, 2006)

Well feeding can be a very differcult subject as some of you all ready have found out. There are a number of factors that determine what we should be feeding. So lets take a look at what these factors are.Are we feeding Racers or Show birds, is it Summer or Winter, are the birds breeding raising young,are they molting,are they racing, are we feeding old birds, or young birds that are still growing. These are some of the factors that must be consider when feeding. ............ To answer Janets question does feeding effect feather growth YES it does as the feathers are mainly protein and the need for protein increases. I have to stop now as I have to get ready to care for my birds it almost 6am and the sun will be up soon and my birds will be looking for their morning feeding. .GEORGE


----------



## learning (May 19, 2006)

aarongreen123 said:


> this has been beaten over and over again, but i have another question in regards to feed. i have homers, no competition just loft flying. i, like many others here, have always been interested in giving my birds what they need nutritionally, but would love to do so as economically as possible without trading their health for a few dollars. after several posts here, i decided that i would need to buy pigeon feed, one of the brands with all the peas and mix of many grains, as opposed to some of the recomendations to feed chicken growner, or turkey grower, or a mix of whole corn and whole wheat, all three of the latter being drastically cheaper. I have fed the "good stuff" for a month now, and after observing my birds have realized that they pick through this stuff and a great deal is getting wasted. previously, when feeding the cheaper options, every last ounce of everything was eaten, but there seems to be a couple of these grains that are getting cast aside. _i know i can leave them hungy to get them to eat the rest, but i feel like i'm defeating my purpose in trying to keep them healthy by starving them, not willing to do it._ i can't help but think that they aren't getting enough feed as a good portion of it is getting left behind. should i go back to feeding the cheaper alternatives that get eaten completely? i can't say that i've noticed any change in their activity, or their behavior in the month or so that i've fed them this stuff, but i know that its not cool to watch 25% of a $22 bag of feed get wasted, or left for rodents.
> please advise.


Just know that these little critters have a way of making you think they are starving when in fact they are fine. If they are leaving food in the tray, then they are getting more than they need. They are like pre-teen or teen age humans. If you give them a choice they are going to pick ice cream and cake over fruits and vegetables. Measure out about an ounce per bird and see how much they leave. If the tray is empty after 10 or 15 minutes then it is about right. If there is food left, cut back the portions some. Believe me they are not going to starve.

Dan


----------



## eric98223 (Aug 4, 2007)

i feed a mix 1 time a day and i have peas and turkey grower in milk jug feeders available all the time. if you feed to the point where it is all gone in 15-25 min it is not getting wasted and everyone seems to get enough. i have racers loft flyers and prisioners. i do suppliment a little with treats (safflower black oil sunflower and such) but my birds seem to be happy and healthy
E..


----------



## texas.410 (Apr 15, 2008)

I may be in a differant situation than alot of you, because I dont race. I just rais to squab and show later on in the future. 

I feed cafeteria style. I have five diffrent compartments. 1. Milo 2.hole corn 3.wheet grain 4. Wite field peas 5.pigeon grit.

It may not be best for everyone but it works grate for me. The feeder has a wire mesh floor so any grain that falls on the floor is keep away from the birds. I have very little waist with this feeder. And the birds feed on what they need and dont sling mich feed.

Joe


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

texas.410 said:


> I may be in a differant situation than alot of you, because I dont race. I just rais to squab and show later on in the future.
> 
> I feed cafeteria style. I have five diffrent compartments. 1. Milo 2.hole corn 3.wheet grain 4. Wite field peas 5.pigeon grit.
> 
> ...



I think that's a terrific idea. If you can get all of the grains separate and feed them this way, there's no need for the pigeons to waste because they don't have to "search" for what they are looking for. They just go to the department that has the seeds they want and eat them.


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

aarongreen123 said:


> this has been beaten over and over again, but i have another question in regards to feed. i have homers, no competition just loft flying. i, like many others here, have always been interested in giving my birds what they need nutritionally, but would love to do so as economically as possible without trading their health for a few dollars. after several posts here, i decided that i would need to buy pigeon feed, one of the brands with all the peas and mix of many grains, as opposed to some of the recomendations to feed chicken growner, or turkey grower, or a mix of whole corn and whole wheat, all three of the latter being drastically cheaper. I have fed the "good stuff" for a month now, and after observing my birds have realized that they pick through this stuff and a great deal is getting wasted. previously, when feeding the cheaper options, every last ounce of everything was eaten, but there seems to be a couple of these grains that are getting cast aside. i know i can leave them hungy to get them to eat the rest, but i feel like i'm defeating my purpose in trying to keep them healthy by starving them, not willing to do it. i can't help but think that they aren't getting enough feed as a good portion of it is getting left behind. should i go back to feeding the cheaper alternatives that get eaten completely? i can't say that i've noticed any change in their activity, or their behavior in the month or so that i've fed them this stuff, but i know that its not cool to watch 25% of a $22 bag of feed get wasted, or left for rodents.
> please advise.


Instead of giving them their entire portion for that feeding, give them a little at a time. For numbers sake, lets say you are giving them 16 ounces of feed for a meal. Give them 4 ounces. When they eat all of that, give them 4 more and so on. If you get to the 3rd portion and they start leaving seeds, they've had enough. 
I have 51 YB's. I measure out 51 ounces of feed every morning. I have a scoop that holds about 8 ounces of feed. I put one scoop in each of 4 feeders. They don't get another grain until they've eaten all of that. The past few mornings, because it's gotten down to 28 degrees at night, they wind up eating all of the 51 ounces. But there are some mornings that I'll have 10 or 12 ounces left. 
I do this for all of my birds except my breeders when they are raising babies. I let them slide with wasting whatever they want to. Not ideal and not cheap, but I'm only raising babies a couple of months out of the year and I figure they know better than me what the babies need. However, once in while, I'll be gone a lot longer than I plan on, and low and behold, when I finally get home and RUSH out to feed the breeders/babies, I find many times, that they've eaten seeds that normally would have gotten thrown out for the squirrels and wild birds.


----------



## texas.410 (Apr 15, 2008)

Lovebirds said:


> I think that's a terrific idea. If you can get all of the grains separate and feed them this way, there's no need for the pigeons to waste because they don't have to "search" for what they are looking for. They just go to the department that has the seeds they want and eat them.




Yep, works like a champ for me. I just buy my grain in seporate bulk bags. The feed store by my house had everything I needed except for the wheet grain, and I got them to order that for me. and I orderd my pigeon grit.


----------



## jbangelfish (Mar 22, 2008)

*What are you feeding them?*



aarongreen123 said:


> this has been beaten over and over again, but i have another question in regards to feed. i have homers, no competition just loft flying. i, like many others here, have always been interested in giving my birds what they need nutritionally, but would love to do so as economically as possible without trading their health for a few dollars. after several posts here, i decided that i would need to buy pigeon feed, one of the brands with all the peas and mix of many grains, as opposed to some of the recomendations to feed chicken growner, or turkey grower, or a mix of whole corn and whole wheat, all three of the latter being drastically cheaper. I have fed the "good stuff" for a month now, and after observing my birds have realized that they pick through this stuff and a great deal is getting wasted. previously, when feeding the cheaper options, every last ounce of everything was eaten, but there seems to be a couple of these grains that are getting cast aside. i know i can leave them hungy to get them to eat the rest, but i feel like i'm defeating my purpose in trying to keep them healthy by starving them, not willing to do it. i can't help but think that they aren't getting enough feed as a good portion of it is getting left behind. should i go back to feeding the cheaper alternatives that get eaten completely? i can't say that i've noticed any change in their activity, or their behavior in the month or so that i've fed them this stuff, but i know that its not cool to watch 25% of a $22 bag of feed get wasted, or left for rodents.
> please advise.


The birds will always pick through and take what they want. More accurately, what they need.

If they are moulting, they will want more peas for higher protein. If they are flying alot, they will also want more protein. This is why they make conditioning feed, which is designed around racing homer pigeons and generally will contain from 17% to 19% protein. This is accomplished by adding more peas and soybeans. The typical pigeon normally needs around 13%.

My pigeons (Rollers) are getting 13% protein feed made by Kaytee and I have been buying the mix with corn. The last few days have been very warm in my area (70's) and I've noticed that they are not eating hardly any corn. This makes perfect sense as they need corn during the cold months and will eat much more of it then.

In the summer, I buy feed that has no corn at a ratio of about 2 bags no corn to one bag with corn and mix them together. This seems to work out.

Kaytee feed has alot of wheat and oat groats and it is the last thing that my birds seem to eat. When it is all that's left, I usually throw it out.

Try feeding alittle less and see if they don't clean it up better. I know that mine do. I don't want to force them to eat what they don't want but I don't want to throw alot of feed away either.

I mixed my own feed for awhile, to save money as I had alot of birds. I bought Milo (probably their favorite seed), Corn, Soybeans and Wheat. I gave them free choice and this was a cheap way to feed. I cannot buy these grains separately anymore and I have less birds so I trust commercial feeds to give them what they need.

Pigeons do know what they need and they will pick through any feed to find it.

Make note of what they are not eating and you will know more about what it is that they need.

Bill


----------



## aarongreen123 (Jan 26, 2005)

*canada peas*

looks like they are skipping the canada peas now, whats that about?


----------



## velo99 (Apr 8, 2007)

*my mix*

As an everyday feed I use a concoction that I have used for about a year now. It is a good higher protein 15-16 percent range. Depending on where you live the prices will vary. I buy a 50 pound sack of wild bird seed a bag of safflower and two large bags of popcorn at walmart, a 50 pound sack of wheat and a bag of 14 percent purina pigeon pellets at the co-op. An option is a bag of milo to add to the mix as well.

All of it is this stuff about 60 bux in the TX panhandle and makes 210 or so pounds of feed. Just mix it and store it or mix it daily like I do. Each ingredient has its own air tight container. 

I use the pellets in lieu of peas. It contains all of the trace minerals and grit isnt neccessary when you feedthe pellets
I do add oyster shell and pickstone to the loft in a seperate pot during the breeding season.

I have about 80 birds.


yits g/l

kh


----------



## jbangelfish (Mar 22, 2008)

*There are too many of them*



aarongreen123 said:


> looks like they are skipping the canada peas now, whats that about?


They don't need the protein. It's that simple.

If I buy racing feed because the feed store is out of my regular feed, they always waste the peas.

Try to find a lower protein feed like 13% or so.

Bill


----------



## eric98223 (Aug 4, 2007)

aarongreen123 said:


> looks like they are skipping the canada peas now, whats that about?


thats funny you say that. my birds have been leaving a lot of the feed and killing the peas and grower lately.


----------



## jbangelfish (Mar 22, 2008)

*They eat whatever they need*



eric98223 said:


> thats funny you say that. my birds have been leaving a lot of the feed and killing the peas and grower lately.


Yours apparently are going for the protein, whether breeding, moulting or whatever the case, they are gobbling up the protein. They know what they need in any case.

Bill


----------

